# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Best automatic mister?

## mues155

So I'm looking to buy an automatic mister for my crestie as a water source. I'm not at home a lot and I want to make sure he stays hydrated. Is there one on the market that creates enough pooling so he could drink from it? Or would I still have to provide a bowl, and hope he drinks from it?

----------


## kitedemon

I don't personally use one myself but a good friend of mine swears by Mist King systems. He has simple to super complex enclosures and uses mist kings for all of them.

http://www.mistking.com/

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

I use Mistking along with the humidity sensor on my Herpstat 4. works great but is overkill for most set ups.

----------


## KMG

First I have naturalistic tanks and added one of these a month ago for when I'm away. 

http://www.pet-tech.com/products/liv...category_id=31

It holds two cups and so far it works and looks really good. I have many mag-natural products and I'm have been very pleased. Even full my Juv BP can lay on top of the dripper and it is solid, no moving. They come in three choices but I suggest the corner bowl option unless you have a really tall tank. You could also get the dripper to drip on plants or branches if that is how your animal usually drinks. 

Second if you are not so concerned with looks Zoo Med makes drippers called Liittle Drippers. They come in different sizes and are pretty cheap. I have not bought one yet but plan to soon. Amazon has them in all sizes at good process. I have not seen them for sale in any store. 

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Little...little+dripper

That link shows only one size. On Amazon under pet supplies search for Little Dripper and they will all pop up. 

I think either of these are more suited for what your looking for. Hope this helps.

----------


## Don

I have a Mist King system for my chameleons and love it.  All I have to do is keep the water bucket full of distilled water and no worries.

----------


## Dragoon

mistking for the price it is the best

----------


## mues155

Great thanks for the suggestions guys! I'll check them out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wh00h0069

I love my Mist King.

----------


## olstyn

We've got an AquaZamp Raindome on our crestie's enclosure, and it works really well, so that's another good option for you.

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

I know this thread is a year old, but I'm looking for an answer and since many of you use Mist King I figured it was worth asking!

I'm building an enclosure for my boa, and it's going into a room that is fairly dry (Around 30% RH). When I kept my BP's in that room I had to mist their enclosures daily, and it was a real pain. Since Mist King setups are only around 100.00 or so, I was considering adding a system to the enclosure to do my "once a day" misting for me automatically.

My first question is this... The enclosure is only 12" high. Do the spray heads spray a mist fine enough to cover a large are of substrate, or do I need to add several heads? I suppose another way of asking, is this. If I put the spray head on the top of the enclosure, how large and area (approximately of course) of the substrate will it mist?

Secondly, how far down from the top of the enclosure do the spray heads sit? The enclosure is only 12" high, so if the spray heads sit 3" below the top inside surface, then I'm afraid they may be too low. Thoughts?

My current plan of action is to use a 1L garden pressurized sprayer. It doesn't take long and isn't much work - but no work is even better  :Smile:

----------


## Don

In an enclosure that short, I'd put in at lease two heads, one at each end (or one in the middle and one on an end).  You can adjust the mist, but 12 inches is not a lot of space for it to spread before it hits the ground.  You can install one, then watch how fat it goes then make a decision from that.  Newspaper in the bottom should give you a good indication of where the water is hitting from the wet spots.

----------


## OctagonGecko729

Yeah, just do two spray heads but I'd buy three or four just for the heck of it. Backups and all, not that you'll ever have them break. Mistkings are solid.

We run 2-3 nozzles in 2' 2' 4' vertical cages for our Uroplatus but that isn't much of a comparison for a boa.

----------

